# On the Mat Topic 9 - Now Online



## Brenwulv (Sep 3, 2004)

As Mr. Ryer is out of town it seems the task falls on me.

*On the Mat Topic 9 - B1A Sparring* is now up for viewing.

Please visit

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Or direct download from here

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0009_B1A_Sparring.wmv


As always we hope this generates a good discussion and we welcome your comments.

Good Journey

Joel
United Parker's Kenpo


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 3, 2004)

I really like this series. Tell Josh he is doing a great job


----------



## True2Kenpo (Sep 3, 2004)

Joel,

Thank you for posting the new OTM and keeping things running smooth in Pitt.

Hope everyone enjoys OTM 9.  And thank you OC for the kind words!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you for posting the link and also thank you for taking the time out to make the videos too.

Can you please tell me how someone can view the other videos that were made in the past ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 3, 2004)

Super job,as always!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Sep 3, 2004)

Green Dragon,

Thank you for posting your concern.  I will e-mail you the other past clips to keep as well and post them back on the UPK Website once I return to Pitt.

We are also in the process of creating a high dimension dvd of all the clips that will be available soon.

Thanks so much for the support and good journey!

Respectfully,
Josh


----------

